# Matching orange stain



## Alltime (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi guys, back again with ano there tough one.. customer had a new piece of trim set between some entry doors (oak?).. Carpenter used fir, I conditioned and have been trying combinations of the most orange stains I can find. It goes on red and dries reddish brown, doesn't match at all. I'd like to have a happy customer, any suggestions? Tia!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Most suppliers will do a stain match for you just like they will with paint. I'd just take in some raw stock of the same type of wood and with similar graining, along with a sample of what you are trying to duplicate, and ask them to match it up.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

put some bright yellow colorant in it.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

This might sound weird, but if you want an orange tone from a stain Sikkens cedar tone is a good option. It's not a good product to be using indoors, but it has that orange color that I have never seen in any interior stain. I've used it many times for that effect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

The doug fir is your problem, all stains will dry like what you are describing regardless of how bright you start. Most likely you should put on a quick sealer coat, then spray your matching stain on, plenty of dry, then top coat to protect.


----------



## Alltime (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. I've tried yellow pigment on alder before with mixed results (owner didn't want any signs of red.. Alder lol). 

I used to use cetol when I was doing brightwork on boats and it actually held up great! They have expanded into residential applications now and have a much broader color range, there used to be only that orange color. That would have been the best shot I think, completely forgot about that stuff.. next time!

I told the customer that starting out with the correct species of wood plays a big part in getting the color to match, and that our options are to let it fade before clearing or starting over with the correct piece of trim.

Great suggestions, thanks again


----------

